# my guppy



## skiffia 1 (Oct 3, 2012)

i hope to fix this strain, i like tail shape


----------



## chipmunk1210 (Jul 3, 2012)

That is a pretty little guppy. I like his tail shape too.


----------



## Sherry (Nov 22, 2011)

Very nice guppy. His colour is stunning. I have seen worse for tails. Not bad at all i would say.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

I agree very nice


----------



## Nadia (Jan 1, 2013)

Love the colour!


----------



## emeraldking (Apr 30, 2010)

Nice looking speartail guppy. And yes, the colour is stunning!


----------



## skiffia 1 (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks for all your comments. I like to keep a few strains of guppy one that I have kept and bred for 3 years and now all breeding true , males and females are exactly the same in colour mainly white with a tint of light blue in the back half of the body.


----------



## emeraldking (Apr 30, 2010)

Very nicely done!


----------



## jerryl (Feb 24, 2011)

Nice color & tail shape. I really don't like the large fan tails...just looks un natural & seems uncomfortable for the fish.


----------



## KMoss (May 7, 2011)

Very, very cool. Very pretty fish!


----------



## Amethyst (Jul 15, 2012)

Very pretty, both the one at the top and the one with the pale turquoise/aquamarine back half. I once found a female guppy at the local Petsmart that was very definitely yellow, as yellow as those known as Tequila Sunrise, but with a light aquamarine tail and fins. She was really pretty, and I decided I'd try to breed her. Unfortunately she died before I could - not sure why. I haven't found any like her since, but I'm still working on breeding the yellow and aquamarine combo. At present I have a couple of young males that have about the right color in their tails and both the aquamarine and yellow in their bodies, and I have a couple of young females who have little color at all in their bodies, a slight bit of yellow but not much, with some of the aquamarine in their fins but also pale. They are sibs of each other, or at least half-sibs, but when they get a bit bigger I'm going to breed them with each other and some of my more yellow and/or more blue guppies and see what I get. I'd post pictures if I could get any good ones, but my camera isn't really good for this use. Good luck with your breeding project!


----------

